# Beeswax Candles and Cosmetics!



## Pokeymeg (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey everyone! I've recently opened a little store on Etsy selling candles and lip balm made from beeswax from my bee hives! These pictures are just a sampling of what I offer  Please check it out!

www.etsy.com/shop/thebeeswaxyknees















For any fellow TFO member who makes a purchase, I will include 2 of these adorable little sea turtles!!











Thanks for looking


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jan 3, 2013)

I forgot to mention that for any of you non-U.S. based folks, I can ship internationally on a case-by-case basis!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 24, 2013)

I would just like to say, it has been awhile back since I ordered my two tubes of lipbalm. I wanted to give it a good workout before I made any comment. I am here now to tell you I love them! I usually get chappeed lips at some point during the winter, this year I have not had that happen. I love your product!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you, Jacqui! I'm so glad you like them and they're effective!  (I put in a little extra Rosemary in just for you ;-) )


----------

